

Ruby 2.0 is now supported in the OS X window manager for hackers, Zephyros - sdegutis
https://github.com/sdegutis/zephyros

======
trishume
This looks a lot like
[https://github.com/jigish/slate/](https://github.com/jigish/slate/) except
with less features. Slate has all sorts of extra features like window hints
and visual grid sizing (like Divvy). Granted Slate doesn't have Ruby config
support but it does have JS.

~~~
sdegutis
I tried window hints and didn't like it much. But it's possible to add this to
Zephyros in a JS/Coffee config without even opening the ObjC stuff, since it's
actually using JSCocoa under the hood, which gives you full access to Cocoa.

------
craigmccaskill
A coworker of mine wrote this on-top of slate.
[https://github.com/lunixbochs/reslate](https://github.com/lunixbochs/reslate)

Basically a set of sane defaults (slate really isn't that powerful out of the
box unless you really dig deep into the undocumented config files). I started
using it and haven't looked back since. I can move windows to almost any size
I want and send them to other monitors. My only want would be a keybind to
send to another space, but OS X doesn't really expose any clean way of doing
that.

------
adamnemecek
Looks cool. You should make a video of it in action, I think that people would
be more likely to check it out if they saw what it can do.

~~~
sdegutis
Great idea, thanks. Got any ideas where to host such a video for free? I don't
know if github does HTML5-videos yet.

~~~
adamnemecek
I'm assuming that you don't want to use youtube. You can then use this to
'fake' embed it. [https://github.com/jreese/markdown-
pp#youtubeembeds](https://github.com/jreese/markdown-pp#youtubeembeds)

------
AdrianRossouw
i've never really liked window manager things, since they always had that
small little thing keeping them from being perfect. With zephyros, i could
program it to do exactly what i wanted.

At one point i even made it generate csv files on the fly as i was copying out
of OCR'd bank statements.

This is my zephyros config btw -
[https://gist.github.com/Vertice/5565807](https://gist.github.com/Vertice/5565807)

~~~
sdegutis
Whoa, that's a really cool example of how Zephyros is more than a window
manager. Thanks for sharing :)

------
sandyarmstrong
Can you explain the difference between appgrid and zephyros? I see recent
commits in both projects. Are both maintained?

~~~
sdegutis
\- AppGrid is not configurable at all, it's for people who want a sane window
manager that just works out of the box.

\- Zephyros is completely configurable and doesn't even come with a default
configuration. You make it entirely on your own. Or you can steal someone
else's and tweak it. The wiki has a lot of them.

------
Aaronneyer
Loving your commit history on it. Lots of "do not want", "oops", "meh?". :p

~~~
sdegutis
What else are git commit messages for than to make people laugh? That's how I
think everyone should use them.

------
AaronBBrown
How does this compare to slate from a features standpoint?

~~~
sdegutis
Just off the top of my head:

\- Ruby 2.0 support \- CoffeeScript support \- Simpler API \- Shorter docs \-
No memory leaks (thanks to ARC) \- A REPL in the Log window \- A fuzzy-
matching list-chooser API function

------
bdcravens
Wow that headlines sounds like marketing copy

